
Unified autoplay - Chrome to mute sites with autoplaying sound - campuscodi
http://blog.chromium.org/2017/09/unified-autoplay.html
======
ufmace
This is great news, and I hope it works better than the anti-autoplay plugins
I have installed. It seems amazing how many sites that don't seem to be
related to video go to extreme measures to try to get videos to autoplay even
when the users have plugins installed that try to stop them.

At least for me, it's a pet peeve, and a great way to make sure I never return
to your website.

